# is this CL?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm having the worst of luck.

Is this CL? 

I don't think she's worth doing a blood test for 
Its a little balding


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's a cl location and the hair is off so I would get her away from the others ASAP. Of course the only way to know for sure is testing so I would either cull or wait till it burts/ you lance And it heals before letting back with the rest.......depending on how you wish to deal with cl


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

So that I's CL location? Oh wow 

I don't want to risk my other goats. So I will sell her at the auction. To the meat guys


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Do you think it will burst over night? 

It's late here and everyone's asleep I cannot move her my self she's very strong and I would need to take her at the end of the farm.wow I am worried now I hope it doesn't go over night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say but hopefully it didn't burst for you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well it's last night and it's either ok or not lol but for the future once the hair falls off any abscess that means it's ready, all it would take is a good rub or some rough housing with another goat for it to open up.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank god its ok lol

I put her in my trailer she's going to the auction real soon 
Does that mean the other goats she came with are also carriers? 
She was rough housing my new goat yesterday thank god nothing happened

Thanks guys!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Keeping her in your trailer is not a good idea. If it bursts in the trailer every animal you put in there after will be subject to infection from the pus getting all over the trailer.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

It looks like it's close,I had my first one burst on me...depending on if it's hard pus or liquid it will make a mess


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is can burst anytime. You do not want to fool around to long. If you are not wanting to keep her. Once it bursts, it spreads and contaminates everything the pus touches.

Other goats that came with her, may have it as well, there is that risk yes, watch for abscesses, please know, it can be internal as well, coughing goats with internal lung abscesses, can spread it through coughing.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't want to keep her I don't want to put her in one of the barns since it will contaminate the ground so either way I will be messed up. I will drop her off at the auction today. None of the goats are coughing. Some cough here and there but not alot.

If it is internal CL do they cough alot? Or little?


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I think I read somewhere that you shouldn't eat meat from a goat with CL... not 100% positive, but I would research it. Also, we had one with an abscess and we tried to contain the pus with a bandage and gauze wrapped around it. It's worth a shot. Good luck.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

This is an interesting article on CL. They use Formalin injected into the abscess to control the CL. I suspect that trying to inject the abscess on your goat at this point would be too risky as it sounds like it could burst at any time. Poking it with a needle might be all it takes to rupture it.

For future reference this technique may be worth investigating:
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/caseouslymphadenitis.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure on how much coughing, but if there are internal lung abscesses, I would think it would be a lot, but yet, if they are just starting it may be a little, I know I am no help but it is hard to say.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What I've read......and yeah I admit what one reads and what happens in real life can be a different story lol but they claim they will have a chronic cough and usually very off.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think poor care and lack overall health care can lead them to fall chronically ill with CL.Just my thoughts on that.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

We just got through with a bout of Cl
Things I learned
Avoied the formaldehyde treatment! One kick and you get a good burn or a dead goat.
There is a genitic component to the infection. Some goats get it and become immune. Others keep becoming reinfected. 
We had a two strikes and the goat is culled policy.
Cl seems to strike the weaker goats hardest. We found that our 
Herd is much stronger now.
The vacanation for cl works
The procedure that we used to drain a cl abscess is as follows.
Remove the goat from the herd take the goat someplace you can clean we used a concrete slab
apply iodine to the abscess with a paper towel. Make a incision on the highest point of the abscess.
Squeeze as much puss out as possible. Catching the puss in the paper towel you used to apply the iodine.
You will not get all the puss out so take a syringe of iodine and fill the abscess pocket with iodine and leave it in the pocket.
Cl is not real strong and iodine kills it fast.
Then keep the goat separate for two or three days.
Clean the slab and dispose of all paper towels syringe and scalpel.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

fivemoremiles said:


> We just got through with a bout of Cl
> Things I learned
> Avoied the formaldehyde treatment! One kick and you get a good burn or a dead goat.
> There is a genitic component to the infection. Some goats get it and become immune. Others keep becoming reinfected.
> ...


A few things that are wrong or I dont agree with. First off, no goat can become or is immune to CL. They may never grow an abscess or maybe just one time. But they will always have it and always be able to spread it to other goats. As there are several internal locations, you will never know if they are growing em or not.

The CL vaccination now works better then the old sheep one but it still is a lone way off from being an actual vaccine. It can help protect your animals from getting it and can help lessen the times they will grow an abscess but it does neither of these with better then an 80% success rate. And that might even be a little high.

Now as for King, the abscess looks a little low for a CL abscess but its close enough to assume it is CL. You might look into building a small quarantine pen. Or even a chain link dog kennel with a large dog house would be enough. BUT its completely irresponsible of you to take that animal to the sales as it is now. I want you to follow what Im saying as I know you shop the sales you plan on taking that goat to.

You take that goat to the sales and it pops that abscess there. It smears it all around on all the fences and ground. Now that place is infected with CL. So every animal that passes through that sales place is now at risk of catching CL.
So by not cleaning it first, you are more or less popping it on your property anyways if you keep buying from the sales yards. And as you had no concern about sending an infected animal through the sales, guess how many before you did just the same thing and how many times that sales have been infected with nasty stuff like CL.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

TDG-Farms said:


> A few things that are wrong or I dont agree with. First off, no goat can become or is immune to CL. They may never grow an abscess or maybe just one time. But they will always have it and always be able to spread it to other goats. As there are several internal locations, you will never know if they are growing em or not.
> 
> The CL vaccination now works better then the old sheep one but it still is a lone way off from being an actual vaccine. It can help protect your animals from getting it and can help lessen the times they will grow an abscess but it does neither of these with better then an 80% success rate. And that might even be a little high.
> 
> ...


Hi I do not buy from the auction no more I am now closing my herd I won't be adding no more to it. Unless I find a purebred dappled boer lol. 
I know I sounded bad for taking it to the auction.

I didn't really put her in the auction I just went to the meat guy and sold it to him he doesn't care for CL or anything. He's at the auction every weekend 
It's cheaper to just sell it directly to the guy the auction takes like 15 percent 
And I don't know what you mean how many times I took it to the auction before this is the first goat with CL Or which we think it's CL


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think it's good to remember too TDG-Farms,sick or worthless livestock go to sales barns.That is why they it have it,it's better to buy from someone who has proof of CL,JOHNES AND CAE free herd.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I still fell that there is a genitic component to Cl
I feel that the reason the vacanation is effective 80% of the time is genitic
After a goat is vacanated for cl it will always test positive for cl
Similar to a goat that contracts cl once 
So imune is probably not the right term
Resistant or in remission may be a better term


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Actually its not effective 80% of the time. It is 80% effective in protecting period. Sorry to make that sound rude. That means it helps to protect but doesnt fully protect any one animal. And the genetic idea is close. Though its not effecting the genetic make up of the goat but rather giving the goat antibodies to help fight it. So not immune no, resistant, yes. I understand your idea of remission but that is kinda off as well. Thats why a goat will test positive after vaccination. And a goat doesnt contract CL once. Once infected, that goat is infected for life. The yearly boosters of the vaccine at this point may help to lower the chance of them growing more abscesses. You can kinda think of CL like herpies. Not that they are the same but that they play along the same lines. Outbreaks (abscesses) can happen just once or can be a chronic problem that happen all the time. They are highly infectious with an active outbreak / abscess but are able to spread the infection at all times. Once contracted, they have it for life. There is no cure. And a person / goat can be infected and you would never be able to tell if they had never broken out before.


----------

